# Pittsburgh - Resolved!



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2007)

I rabbit-sit every year for a family who owns a spayed English Angora named Chessie. She's a delightful house bunny who the family must now part with due to a serious illness in the family. I'm unable to take Chessie into my home (Stephanie is allergic to rabbits, so I can't have one in the house long-term, and I am also out of town a lot).

I'm hoping someone can step in to help. 

Please contact me for photos if interested.

Pam 

[email protected]


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe you can post a photo of an english angora to give people an idea of what they look like. they are a gorgeous rabbit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish. I hope someone will be able to help.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2007)

If anyone would like a photo, I can email it. 

(I've got a cute one of her when she was over at my house for Christmas).

I'd also be glad to do free nail clipping and shearing if someone in the area adopts her.

Pam


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope someone can adopt her soon. It must be heartbreaking for that family.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone close enough? Do you know what they plan to do if they can't rehome her soon?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 20, 2007)

aww...wish i was closer


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 20, 2007)

What about flying the bunny to a new home if one of you are interested and Pam says it is okay?

It's $85 plus tax through Frontier Airlines to ship, very reasonable.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2007)

They may consider shipping. Chessie travels well and doesn't get stressed. She made herself right at home here LOL

No plans have been made beyond efforts to try to find an excellent home for her. This is very difficult for the family to deal with right now.



Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 21, 2007)

May I cross post to the LL board? We have some members in PA.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 21, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> May I cross post to the LL board? We have some members in PA.



That would be wonderful!!!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 21, 2007)

Photos of the pretty girl . . .


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my! 
Cuteness overload!!:biggrin2:

~Jim


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

aww shes adorable!


----------



## chinmom (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! She's adorable!!

I live in Wheeling, WV, and may be able to take her in temporarily...does she need sheared like a sheep or something? I can also help transport her if someone within a few hours would like to adopt her. 


~Annie


----------



## pamnock (Jun 21, 2007)

Dan - let me know if you didn't get my PM (11:30 Thurs.) I got an error message.



Annie - Angoras can be sheared with scissors. Rather easy if it is kept up on and not left to mat.



Pam


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 21, 2007)

aww..So cute but i just live way to far. She/he looks like a fluff-ball. lol or a dust-bunny hahah, sorry just so cute


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 21, 2007)

Pam said the owners may consider shipping.

It is only $85 plus tax through Frontier Airlines.

That is reasonable considering she is already spayed and you won't have to pay the money for the procedure.



*Brandy456 wrote: *


> aww..So cute but i just live way to far. She/he looks like a fluff-ball. lol or a dust-bunny hahah, sorry just so cute


----------



## myLoki (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my! She's gorgeous!

t.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh wow! What a cutie!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 21, 2007)

She is beautiful! Any idea how old she is? What is her personality like? Is she litter box trained?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 21, 2007)

She's litter box trained and I'm guessing she's about 4 years old. Very good with people.

I'm hoping to hear back from the family soon for further updates.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

So tempting.No way Rob would say yes.


----------



## chinmom (Jun 25, 2007)

Did you find a home for Chessie? 

~Annie


----------



## pamnock (Jun 25, 2007)

I've emailed the family a couple times and am waiting to hear back. 

So far, no one has shown a sincere interest in taking Chessie 



Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 25, 2007)

Pam, Do you think they really want to re-home her or are they just overwhelmed at the moment?


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I wish someone could take her in to foster her atleast. Then when they find a new owner, they can contact the old owners for approval.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not certain if I have the most current email addy for them, so I'm not certain if they got the address to this forum or my other emails.

I don't think they will be able to care for Chessie with the mother going through a very serious illness that appears to be long-term.

Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I have been giving this some consideration. I have two buns already and three would be my limit. I was hoping maybe someone else would jump at the chance to have her but it doesn't look that way. 

My biggest problem would be getting her here. I don't have the most reliable transportation. I live in Willoughby Ohio and could probably drive a half an hour or so from home. Anybody live near Leroy or Painesville?


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 26, 2007)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Well, I have been giving this some consideration. I have two buns already and three would be my limit. I was hoping maybe someone else would jump at the chance to have her but it doesn't look that way.
> 
> My biggest problem would be getting her here. I don't have the most reliable transportation. I live in Willoughby Ohio and could probably drive a half an hour or so from home. Anybody live near Leroy or Painesville?


I live about an hour west of you in Medina County so don't think that will help much. I am trying to limit transporting at the moment as both my vehicles have 100,000+ miles on them, although I wouldn't mind helping a good bunnyparent like you. I work in Canton - don't know if that's of any help in transporting.


----------



## chinmom (Jun 26, 2007)

If someone can get the bun to me (Wheeling, WV...about an hour from Pittsburgh), I can transport halfway to luvthempigs. It would be about an hour and a half for each of us; meet somewhere around Dover. That is pretty much the exact halfway point. 

Pam--do you think you could get the bun to me? 

~Annie


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure they would bring Chessie to my house, or I could pick her up in Pittsburgh. 

I'm not that far from Painesville.

I'll keep trying to get in touch with the family.

Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 26, 2007)

Painesville, OH? Do you know where the Lake County Fair Grounds are located?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2007)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Painesville, OH? Do you know where the Lake County Fair Grounds are located?



Have been there many times  

I'm originally from Geauga County and am former secretary of the Lake/Geauga Rabbit & Cavy Club.



Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool 

If the family still wants to re-home her would you be willing/able to meet me at the fair grounds? 

I would love to be able to help them (and her)out by giving her a home 

Also, thanks to everyone else for the offers to help with transportation.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2007)

I can most certainly bring her out to the fairgrounds.

I'll let you know as soon as I hear something.

Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 26, 2007)

Wonderful! I look forward to hearing from you :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, Ive been slacking. I missed all this!

Thats great that luvthempigs is going to give her a wonderful home. The family must be so relieved to know their girl will have a great home. 

Let me know if you guys need any help with anything transport related, but it sounds like youre all set! 

Congrats!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Haley,I can't wait to see Chessie in person. 

I'm already making mental notes about what I will need to get for her


----------



## chinmom (Jun 26, 2007)

**pouting**

I wanted to help...mainly because I wanted to see that fluffball in person and just kissie her precious little nose!! But okay...it's better for the animal if they only trade hands once. 

**still pouting**



~Annie


----------



## pamnock (Jun 28, 2007)

I didn't get a response fromChessie's family via email, so left a phone message today. Praying that everything is ok.

I'll let you guys know when I hear something.

Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope everything is okay as well......


----------



## pamnock (Jun 29, 2007)

I received an email this morning from Chessie's family letting me know that a home has been found in Colorado for her.

I want to thank everyone for offers of help in this situation.

Pam


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful! Although, I must admit I was getting excited about having her here.....


----------



## pamnock (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm sorry  I know its disappointing . . .

Pam


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

Luvthempigs, keep an eye out for rescues here if you are still interested in adding another bunny to your home. For some reason we seem to have a lot of rescue in PA!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 29, 2007)

Definately! I'm sure sooner or later one more will make it's way to my house. I'm in no hurry


----------

